# New Where to Buy?



## Bomber (Jan 13, 2009)

I have been thinking for a while and personally I think we need a new 'Where To Buy' section. There is an old thread called 'Puzzle Shops', which I will link to, but none of the links work any more and the information is very outdated. We also have a 'Comparisons Between Cubes' thread which has a very good list of shops etc. But, I find it may not be all that clear that it contains a directory of outlets for cubes should a beginner want to find one.
So, I propose that we make one giant directory of websites for here on the forum. It will help beginners and more advanced cubers alike, you may find yourself discovering a new website that you have never heard of! I will gladly take responsibility of the directory, that is unless someone else would like to do it. 
Anyway, thoughts and ideas? I'm sure my idea will be rejected but on other forums I have found them to be extremely helpful.

Puzzle Shops - http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=117&page=3

Comparisons Between Cubes - http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1665


----------



## (X) (Jan 13, 2009)

A whole section just for where to buy....
Then there would've been one thread per item...
I don't think it's a good idea


----------



## shelley (Jan 13, 2009)

A whole section isn't needed. Just an updated, maybe stickied post in the Hardware section is enough.


----------



## Bomber (Jan 13, 2009)

Sorry, I don't think I was clear. I do literally mean just a Thread. It would be easy to maintain and easy to contribute to and hopefully easy to use and collect information from.
So, now we all know I meant thread it must seem like a better idea. I myself have done a similar thread on another forum, it was so people could easily find a good place they could import games from.
It would be good for newer people because there is a never-ending stream of "where do I get this?" or "where do I get that?". This accompanied by some initiative could give us a crack down on unneeded threads.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jan 13, 2009)

Any forum thread that needs to be kept up to date like this (arguably) belongs in the wiki. Also good places to purchase from one country may not be good places from other parts of the world so there's a regional aspect to it. I can start some pages with my own experiences of purchases made from the UK.


----------



## Bomber (Jan 14, 2009)

Well, I may as well start a list here. If we don't get enough suggestions then it won't be worth making a separate thread, right?
I have been lurking around the forums again and found more of the "where can I get this" threads, I'll post a few recent ones; just to back up my cause. Maybe then people will direct those not familiar with search engines to the list.

Help me get a 5x5 - http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=123068#post123068

Where and How do I make a DIY Cube (?) - http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=8590 

There's more but I'm sure that only a minority are actually that interested... if any.

Update; 15/1/2009
I have decided to start a preliminary list based on a few new 'where should I buy this' threads, so here goes!

WorldWide:
PuzzleProz - eBay
Cube4You
CubeFans
Puzl
9sPuzzles
CubeSmith 
Rubik's
Toys 'R' Us
Opticubes
_eBay_
OnHobby
Meffert's
Amazon
HuskyOmega - eBay
MasterTheCube

Country Specific:
Cubikon's Brain - Germany (?)


And that's all I can think of at the moment, please feel free to add some more.


----------

